
Amazon may have patented the next big thing in online shopping - elsewhen
https://qz.com/1143096/amazon-may-have-patented-the-next-big-thing-in-online-shopping/
======
sharemywin
would this be prior art?

[https://techcrunch.com/2015/09/10/whats-better-
incentivized-...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/09/10/whats-better-incentivized-
or-non-incentivized-app-install-campaigns/)

or this:

[https://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/228577/the-
da...](https://www.mediapost.com/publications/article/228577/the-dark-side-of-
incentivized-video-ads-take-noti.html)

~~~
sharemywin
wouldn't it be better to incentivize to Saas customers to watch tutorials,
since the more they know how to use the product the more liky they are to
continue using it?

